# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Thuốc tiên

## dungtran

Một thầy giáo bị đưa vào cấp cứu tại bệnh viện vì bị bí tiểu tiện suốt ba ngày liền. Các bác sĩ xoay sở đủ mọi cách cũng không làm bệnh nhân rịn ra được giọt nước nào. Họ đang toát mồ hôi thì có một ông, ra dáng quan chức đến thăm người nhà, lên tiếng.

- Để đó cho tôi, tôi biết cách điều trị chứng bệnh này!

Ông ta dẫn bệnh nhân vào nhà vệ sinh và chỉ 5 phút sau, người bệnh đã tươi tỉnh đi ra. Các bác sĩ xúm lại hỏi:

- Ông ấy cho ông uống thuốc gì mà tài thế?

- Nào có thuốc men gì đâu? - Bệnh nhân đáp - Ông ta dọa tôi nếu không chịu tiểu tiện thì sẽ tiếp tục cải cách giáo dục, cải cách nữa, cải cách mãi, thay đổi sách giáo khoa lia lịa... Tôi sợ quá nên "vãi"...

----------

